# Quick Start Pass: Park City or Canyons?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd go to Canyons personally.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I'd go to Canyons personally.


:thumbsup:


I'm all about canyons . love it. fuck PCMR


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> fuck PCMR


Every area with multiple resorts has to have one. For Salt Lake, it's Park City. For Denver, it's Keystone. Fuck Keystone...


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

What's wrong with PCMR?


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. My initial choice was to go to the Canyons. However, after reading about the early season lift problems and power outages I was a little apprehensive. Wanted to make sure they had all the early season kinks out. You can get info from resort websites, however boots on the ground will always give you a more accurate report. 

BTW, I'm so hyped for this trip I can barely think straight


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Towkin said:


> Thank you for the responses. My initial choice was to go to the Canyons. However, after reading about the early season lift problems and power outages I was a little apprehensive. Wanted to make sure they had all the early season kinks out. You can get info from resort websites, however boots on the ground will always give you a more accurate report.
> 
> BTW, I'm so hyped for this trip I can barely think straight


no need to worry about any of that shit. canyons is bigger and better than ever before. They've made a ton of improvements to ease congestion and grade out some of the flats and shit like that. everything is open and good and tons of snow on the ground. only the new iron mountain lift is still being worked on and is almost ready to open.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Didn't even know Canyons also did this, so I may have to do that instead of PC... thanks for this post!


----------

